# briggs and stratton model #135212 governor problems



## nancyvass (Jun 17, 2012)

the children next door aquired a used go cart and we are trying to help them get it going the governor is gone and i need a diagram that will show me how to put it back been looking at pics of blown motors caused by this problem and these are jus children they dont need a race car i refused to return it assembled until this prob is corrected can anybody help


----------



## ___TQC___ (May 23, 2012)

I've found this site to be helpful and reasonable...Briggs and Stratton 135200 Series Parts List and Diagram : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Pretty much need a repair manual to figure out the linkage. Like any other a manual,it is a "tool", tools are not free.

Being a manually controlled engine, a governor can be done away with. To limit the RPM adjust the linkage on the gas pedal.

BG


----------

